# Orange Lake or Bonnet Creek 2Bdr - 6/14to 6/21



## InsuranceMan (Jun 2, 2015)

Looking for a back up plan as a secondary market transaction may be going south on me!

Need Sun to Sun.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2015)

Accommodations are not available to complete your reservation @ Orange lake.
will have to be a last minute cancel, good luck !
sure you can still get it off Holiday Inn's web-sight though @ http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_olr.php
always have them way longer than we can get them.


----------



## InsuranceMan (Jun 2, 2015)

Yikes!  I think I am definitely taking it on the chin then for my current transaction.  Time to put a stop payment on the Paypal.

Looks like a lesson well learned!


----------



## InsuranceMan (Jun 2, 2015)

*Can a reservation still be made through RCI?*

Just wondering as this is going south in a hurry!  Can anyone look?


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2015)

Orange lake is the most flexible one I have to get in almost always. Two weeks ago we would have been good to go to set one up but now to late. They get max amount now but I'm sure someone will find out they can't go a share a deal. I don't like to gamble like that


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 2, 2015)

InsuranceMan,
If you had someone who said they already had the reservation in hand and would rent it to you, you still should be fine.  Tank was saying that looking today in the Holiday Inn system nothing is currently available for a member to reserve.  There are also Orange Lake fixed week owners who may be sitting with the week and willing to rent it out or Holiday Inn Members who reserved weeks ago and are renting those reservations out. 

Last I looked 2 br in Orlando through RCI were getting scarce and mainly only available in mid to late August and very sporadic at other times during the summer.

There may be Wyndham owners with Bonnet Creek reservations.  I don't think you necessarily find either place that you are looking for at $100 or less per night , the current maximum for last minute rentals.


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2015)

Orange lake 2 bedroom cost me $900 plus the $94 reservation fee so nix on a $100 night.  With the luxury of points we are not hard pressed to loose money. We just roll the points in IHG for hotel stays. It's the week owners  that get more desperate when things don't work out.
good luck ! I bet something will work out. 
they are available on exspedia.com.
  I spent $3000 for hotels for 12 nights in California, I wish I had my villa


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 2, 2015)

The point of the Last Minute Rentals and the $700 rate is not designed for making money or even breaking even.  It was originally designed for those with reserved non-cancel able  weeks that have either been unsuccessful up for rent  in the marketplace or other rental sites or who have had a last minute change of plans and rather than sit empty provide a bargain deal for Tuggers.

Those who ask for luxury last minute rentals in high demand places will either be disappointed or may be privately messaged by those offering higher priced rentals.

For those looking to rent out or rent into higher priced priced units the marketplace (which requires a paid TUG membership) to advertise or other rental sites are recommended.  Members have asked in the past to up the limit for the last minute rentals but the decision has been made to keep it a bargain last minute $100 or less per night within 45 days or less.


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2015)

there are defiantly some great deals that roll thru here for sure. I'm glad I am in the point system. Use to be a week owner and when it went wrong, it was a big loss.
Look forward to the age when I can drop and go on some of these last minute calls .


----------

